# SOLD 22-250 brass SOLD



## MNGOOSEER (Jun 12, 2006)

I have 150 new unprimed remington 22-250 brass anyone interested just let me know will let it go for 40.00 or shoot me a trade thanks duwayne :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## iwantabuggy (Feb 15, 2005)

9 months ago I would have jumped all over that. What is your best price? If it is good enough I'll take it off your hands. I just don't really have a need for it now.


----------



## Savage260 (Oct 21, 2007)

I just bought 200 for $42


----------



## kgpcr (Sep 2, 2006)

are these still available?


----------



## LeviM (Dec 3, 2006)

For all you guys that shoot 22-250 what is the perferable brass? Or is more trial and Error?


----------



## Flgatorz (Feb 28, 2008)

Duwane, are you ready to let that brass go at a cheaper price? Let me know as I am looking to buy some, but not for that much money. Cheers, Kevin.


----------

